# ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ: Χαλκευμένες μεταφράσεις και δημοσιογραφία… για πρόβατα



## SMED (Apr 15, 2014)

*ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ: Χαλκευμένες μεταφράσεις και δημοσιογραφία… για πρόβατα*​
Σε ένα καθεστώς όπως το σημερινό, ο «ελληνικός εθνικός δημοσιογραφικός οργανισμός ειδήσεων», το ενοποιημένο Αθηναϊκό-Μακεδονικό Πρακτορείο Ειδήσεων (ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ), είναι λογικό κι επόμενο να πηγαίνει ασορτί με το ποιόν της κεντρικής, θεσμικής και εξωθεσμικής, εξουσίας στη χώρα. Τα κατορθώματα του ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ τις τελευταίες ημέρες είναι ήδη γνωστά και αξίζουν σημαίνουσα θέση στην ιστορία της φτηνής προπαγάνδας: Την Παρασκευή 11/4, ημέρα επίσκεψης της Γερμανίδας καγκελαρίου στην Αθήνα, οι ιθύνοντες του ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ θεώρησαν σκόπιμο να «διορθώσουν» δικό τους τηλεγράφημα-μετάφραση ανακοίνωσης της γερμανικής καγκελαρίας, μόνο και μόνο για να μετατρέψουν την αρχική διατύπωση «μέτρα λιτότητας της Ελλάδας» σε «πορεία εξυγείανσης [sic] στην Ελλάδα»· δύο εικοσιτετράωρα αργότερα, την Κυριακή 13/4, ημέρα απεργίας στον κλάδο του εμπορίου και απεργιακής συγκέντρωσης στην οδό Ερμού στην Αθήνα ενάντια στην κατάργηση της κυριακάτικης αργίας, οι ίδιοι φωστήρες-ποιμένες κάλυψαν «αντικειμενικά» και «απροκατάληπτα» τα απεργιακά δρώμενα (δηλαδή μια μεγάλη και πολύωρη συγκέντρωση σωματείων και συλλογικοτήτων, που δέχτηκε βάρβαρη επίθεση με χημικά από την αστυνομία, σε ώρα αιχμής μάλιστα), ενημερώνοντας όλα τα ΜΜΕ –και κατ’ επέκταση όλο τον πληθυσμό– της χώρας ότι «άνοιξαν, με την παρέμβαση της αστυνομίας, όσα μαγαζιά, χαμηλά στην Ερμού, είχαν κλείσει νωρίτερα υπό το φόβο των επεισοδίων από ομάδες “γνωστών-αγνώστων”, οι οποίοι δημιούργησαν φραστικά επεισόδια με πολίτες» (δείτε εδώ σχετική ανακοίνωση-καταγγελία του Συλλόγου Υπαλλήλων Βιβλίου-Χάρτου Αττικής).

Πέρα από την αυθόρμητη οργή που προκαλούν σε κάθε σκεπτόμενο άνθρωπο τέτοιες χυδαίες χαλκεύσεις της ειδησεογραφίας, και συνεπώς της ίδιας της πραγματικότητας, από μια κρατικά ελεγχόμενη δημοσιογραφική Α.Ε., έχει σημασία να σταθεί κανείς και λίγο πιο ψύχραιμα μπροστά στο φαινόμενο, από τη σκοπιά του εργαζόμενου που βλέπει την πρακτική του, τη δουλειά του ή ακόμα και την τέχνη του να θίγονται από θλιβερούς κοντυλοφόρους, που βρέθηκαν αίφνης με εξουσία μιντιακού πυλωρού στα χέρια τους. Και αν για την αισχρή παραποίηση στην κάλυψη μιας ημέρας απεργίας αρμόδια πρωτίστως να εκφραστούν είναι, εκτός από τους θιγόμενους απεργούς, τα σωματεία και οι συλλογικότητες του Τύπου και των ΜΜΕ, στον δικό μας Σύλλογο αναλογεί απολύτως ένα σχόλιο για την αισχρή παραποίηση μιας μετάφρασης και, κυρίως, για τη δικαιολόγηση αυτής της παραποίησης από τους ίδιους τους χαλκευτές. Ιδού λοιπόν πώς εξήγησε το ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ γιατί και πώς προέβη στη διόρθωση της μετάφρασης της γερμανικής ανακοίνωσης στις 11/4 (διατηρούμε όλες τις ανορθογραφίες του πρωτοτύπου, το οποίο αντιγράφουμε από εδώ):



> Ορισμένα μέσα θέλησαν να εκμεταλλευτούν τη διόρθωση ενός τηλεγραφήματος που μεταδόθηκε από το ΑΠΕ- ΜΠΕ την Παρασκευή υπό τον τίτλο «Γερμανία: Μήνυμα στήριξης της Γερμανικής κυβέρνησης φέρνει στην Αθήνα η Αγ. Μέρκελ, αναφέρεται σε ανακοίνωση της Καγκελαρίας».
> Στο πρώτο τηλεγράφημα αναφερόταν: «Μήνυμα ότι η γερμανική κυβέρνηση θα συνεχίσει να στηρίζει τα επιτυχή μέτρα λιτότητας της Ελλάδας μεταφέρει η καγκελάριος Άγγελα Μέρκελ στην Αθήνα…».
> Στη διόρθωση το τηλεγράφημα είχε ως εξής: «Μήνυμα ότι η γερμανική κυβέρνηση θα συνεχίσει να στηρίζει την πορεία εξυγείανσης στην Ελλάδα μεταφέρει η καγκελάριος Αγγελα Μέρκελ στην Αθήνα...».
> Είναι εμφανές ότι τα «επιτυχή μέτρα λιτότητας» είχαν αντικατασταθεί από το «πορεία εξυγείανσης».
> ...



Τέτοιο μνημείο αμορφωσιάς και παραβίασης κάθε έννοιας μεταφραστικής μεθοδολογίας και δεοντολογίας είχαμε πολύ καιρό να δούμε από τόσο περίβλεπτη και πανίσχυρη πηγή, και το δηλώνουμε αυτό εν πλήρη γνώσει ότι ζούμε σε μια χώρα όπου ο κάθε σκιτζής μπορεί να παριστάνει τον επισημότερο κήνσορα των τεχνών, των επιστημών και των δημόσιων ηθών και να μας προκαλεί εγκεφαλικά επεισόδια με τις τοποθετήσεις του. Όμως το ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ διεκδικεί εν προκειμένω δάφνες πλήρους κρετινισμού. Ας προσπεράσουμε τον τύπο «εξυγείανση» του τηλεγραφήματος, ο οποίος επαναλαμβάνεται πολλάκις στη δικαιολόγηση και εναλλάσσεται αμέριμνα με τον σωστό τύπο «εξυγίανση»: ας το θεωρήσουμε αυτό μία ακόμα περίπτωση ανύπαρκτης γλωσσικής επιμέλειας σε ένα δημοσιογραφικό κείμενο, από τις μυριάδες που κατακλύζουν πλέον τις διαδικτυακές (κυρίως) «ενημερωτικές» γαλέρες, στο επίπεδο των οποίων αμέσως ξεπέφτει το «εθνικό» μας ειδησεογραφικό πρακτορείο. Ας προσπεράσουμε ακόμα και τη γραφή γερμανικών ουσιαστικών με πεζό αρχικό («sparkurs», «kurs»), ένδειξη άγνοιας έστω και στοιχειωδών γερμανικών. Ας πάμε στα αμιγώς μεταφραστικά θέματα, δεχόμενοι χάριν της συζήτησης ότι ακόμα και ανορθόγραφοι στα ελληνικά, ακόμα και αστοιχείωτοι σε μια ξένη γλώσσα μπορούν να εκφέρουν άποψη για τη μετάφραση όρων αυτής της γλώσσας στα ελληνικά. Τι βλέπουμε λοιπόν εδώ;

Με την πιο μπακάλικη μεθοδολογία που μπορούμε να φανταστούμε, το ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ εντοπίζει την «επίμαχη» γερμανική λέξη _Sparkurs _(προφανώς από τις πρώτες φράσεις αυτής της ανακοίνωσης της γερμανικής καγκελαρίας) και, αφού καταστρατηγεί κάθε έννοια μεταφραστικής δεοντολογίας, επικαλούμενο μια ανώνυμη «πλειάδα μεταφραστών και γερμανομαθών», χωρίς ίχνος ελέγξιμης πηγής, χωρίζει τον όρο στα συνθετικά του, τα μεταφράζει ελεύθερα και ενώνει ξανά τις μεταφράσεις των συνθετικών ώστε να αποδώσει στα ελληνικά τον πλήρη όρο: _sparen _+ _Kurs _= «εξοικονομώ» + «πορεία», μας συνιστούν, κατά το ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ, 29 κατασκευαστές πλυντηρίων, τους οποίους ελπίζουμε ότι κανείς συνάδελφος δεν θα συμβουλευτεί ποτέ στη δουλειά του. Αν δεν βιάζονταν τόσο να θέσουν σε εφαρμογή το πρόγραμμα ιδεολογικής πλύσης της κυβερνητικής προπαγάνδας, οι «ειδήμονες» αυτοί θα αρκούνταν σε μερικές δημόσιες πηγές, από εκείνες που κάθε μεταφραστής χρησιμοποιεί τακτικότατα (λ.χ., τη βάση της ΙΑΤΕ ή το λεξικό PONS, ή ακόμα ακόμα κι αυτή την άμοιρη και άβουλη μηχανική μετάφραση της Google), και θα απέδιδαν μια λεξούλα της καθημερινής γερμανόφωνης ειδησεογραφίας έτσι όπως την ξέρει όλος ο κόσμος, στη θεωρία και στην πράξη (δηλαδή στο πετσί του): «πολιτική λιτότητας» ή «πρόγραμμα λιτότητας».

Από την πλευρά μας, δεν έχουμε παρά δύο μόνο μεταφραστικές αντιπροτάσεις στους γλωσσοβοσκούς του ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ, με το υπεράνω ύφος εκατό οσφυοκαμπτών μαζί και τις μεθοδεύσεις των διαφόρων Μπαλτάκων, Φαήλων και Μουρούτηδων, που ηγούνται της νέας κρατικής ιντελιγκέντσιας. Αφού η «λιτότητα» δεν τους φαίνεται αρκετά _successful _και την «εξυγίανση» δεν ξέρουν να τη γράφουν σωστά, προτιμότερο θα ήταν να επιλέξουν μια ωραιότατη «ρότα συνετού κουμάντου», που ταιριάζει γάντι με τον ψευτομάγκικο και λαϊκιστικό λόγο της κρατούσας ακροδεξιάς κυβέρνησης. Αν πάλι δεν ήθελαν να μπλέξουν καθόλου με αυτό τον μπελά της μετάφρασης, θα μπορούσαν οι άνθρωποι να επικαλεστούν νοσταλγικά το παρελθόν των σούπερ-μάρκετ και να μιλήσουν, απλά και σταράτα, για «πορεία HELLAS-SPAR». Ας τους αφήσουμε να τα αναλογιστούν αυτά και παράλληλα να αναρωτηθούν, κάπως πιο σοβαρά και μαζί με όλους τους όμοιούς τους, πώς στην ευχή προέκυψαν αυτές τις μέρες «Διαμαρτυρίες ενάντια στην _*πορεία εξυγίανσης*_ της Ιταλίας – Δεκάδες τραυματίες στη Ρώμη». Τι περίεργος που είναι τελικά ο πραγματικός κόσμος…


----------



## rogne (Apr 15, 2014)

Σχετικό: http://www.typologies.gr/2014/04/15/καταγγελία-ανταποκρίτριας-απε-για-λο/


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2014)

Ξέρουμε ότι τα μέτρα λιτότητας έχουν μια απολύτως αρνητική σημασία σε πολλούς κύκλους. Δεν είναι μια πολιτική με την οποία περιορίζεται η σπατάλη και η πολυτέλεια (για να πάρω τον ορισμό ενός λεξικού), αλλά τα μέτρα (πάντα μονόπλευρα) με τα οποία στύβουν το λαό για να αυξήσει τα κέρδη της η πλουτοκρατία (για να πιάσω την πιο αρνητική ερμηνεία). Αν έμενε στο κείμενο η αρχική απόδοση («επιτυχή μέτρα λιτότητας») , θα παρατηρούσαμε ενδεχομένως αντίστροφες ερμηνείες από κάποιους («Ειρωνεύεται η Γερμανίδα καγκελάριος τις θυσίες του ελληνικού λαού μιλώντας για “επιτυχή μέτρα λιτότητας”»). Θεωρείτε ότι η Μέρκελ ειρωνεύτηκε ή ήθελε να παινέψει; Ποια απόδοση είναι ακριβέστερη: εκείνη που μεταφέρει το θετικό πνεύμα της δήλωσης στα γερμανικά ή εκείνη που από κάποιους θα θεωρηθεί ειρωνική;

Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι τόσο στην απόδοση, αλλά πρωτίστως στον τρόπο που διαφορετικά ερμηνεύεται ο όρος «μέτρα λιτότητας» από διαφορετικές παρατάξεις. Όπως άλλωστε θα μπορούσε να ερμηνευτεί και ο «πυλωρός».


----------



## sarant (Apr 15, 2014)

Να ρωτήσω κάτι για να σε καταλάβω. 
Αν η δήλωση γινόταν στα αγγλικά και έλεγε για successful austerity measures, θα πρότεινες, με βάση το παραπάνω σκεπτικό, να αποδοθεί κάπως αλλιώς από "μέτρα λιτότητας";


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 15, 2014)

nickel said:


> Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι τόσο στην απόδοση, αλλά πρωτίστως στον τρόπο που διαφορετικά ερμηνεύεται ο όρος «μέτρα λιτότητας».


 Ας παίξουμε λίγο με τη γερμανική βικιπαίδεια. Αν αναζητήσουμε τον όρο Sparkurs, η βίκη μάς παραπέμπει από μόνη της στον όρο Austerität (παρατηρήστε τον σύνδεσμο!). Από την άλλη, αν αναζητήσουμε τον όρο Sparpolitik, η βίκη θα μας πάει στη Restriktive Fiskalpolitik, με άλλα λόγια, την περιοριστική δημοσιονομική πολιτική.

Νομίζω όμως ότι δεν χρειάζονται οι καντρίλιες. Η γερμανική ανακοίνωση λέει αυτό που καταλαβαίνουμε όλοι. Ότι ο δρόμος είναι μακρύς ακόμη. Ότι η Ελλάδα πρέπει να συνεχίσει την «περιοριστική δημοσιονομική πολιτική» ή «πολιτική λιτότητας». Θα μπορούσε να πει ότι η Ελλάδα δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάει ότι μόλις κατάφερε, με πόνο, ιδρώτα και αίμα του λαού, με μέτρα ασύμμετρα, ατσούμπαλα και πολλές φορές ακατάλληλα και άδικα από τους κυβερνώντες, να βρεθεί μακροοικονομικά περίπου στο ίσα βάρκα ίσα νερά και δεν πρέπει μέσα στις χαρές και τα πανηγύρια και τα χοροπηδητά να ξαναβάλει χρέη και νερά στη βάρκα της. Θα μπορούσε να πει, επίσης, ότι οι Έλληνες είναι υπεύθυνοι γι' αυτούς που ψηφίζουν και για τον τρόπο που οι ταγοί τους εφαρμόζουν τη δημοσιονομική λιτότητα και φροντίζουν εκείνους που πρέπει κλπ κλπ. Όμως τέτοια πράγματα δεν τα λέμε, φάτσα κάρτα, σε πολίτες άλλων κρατών --ή όχι; Γι' αυτό, αναφέρουν απλώς τη συνέχιση του Sparkurs, της Sparpolitik.

Το θέμα είναι ότι μοιάζει φυσιολογικό για έναν Γερμανό (όπως ο συντάκτης) ότι, αν δεν έχεις λεφτά, θα πρέπει να δουλέψεις για να βγάλεις άλλα. Από πολλά που διαβάζω και ακούω γύρω μου, όμως, απορώ αν το φυσιολογικό για εμάς είναι να δανειστούμε λεφτά και να παραγγείλουμε εμπορεύματα για να τα διακινήσουμε μεταξύ μας και να βρουν δουλειές οι Γερμανοί.


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2014)

sarant said:


> Αν η δήλωση γινόταν στα αγγλικά και έλεγε για successful austerity measures, θα πρότεινες, με βάση το παραπάνω σκεπτικό, να αποδοθεί κάπως αλλιώς από "μέτρα λιτότητας";



Δεν λέω τι θα πρότεινα εγώ, επειδή εγώ καταλαβαίνω με ποια ειδικότερη σημασία λέει ο καθένας τα «μέτρα λιτότητας» ή τα «austerity measures». Λέω ωστόσο ότι, αν ήμουν σε κάποια θέση αντίστοιχη με τη θέση εκείνου που ζήτησε την αλλαγή, δεν αποκλείεται να πρόσεχα περισσότερο κάθε μου λέξη και να θεωρούσα την _εξυγίανση_ συνώνυμο της _λιτότητας_ μέσα στο πνεύμα στο οποίο το είπε η Μέρκελ. Το θεωρώ δηλαδή θεμιτό εξωραϊσμό από άτομα που πιθανότατα υπηρετούν μια ουδετερότητα με ελαφρά κλίση προς το μέρος της κυβέρνησης.  Με κανέναν τρόπο δεν το θεωρώ σοβαρό παράπτωμα και μάλιστα μεταφραστικό αμάρτημα που θα έπρεπε να προκαλέσει μια τόσο δριμεία επίθεση. Στο μυαλό κάποιων (της Μέρκελ, σίγουρα) τα μέτρα λιτότητας είναι μέτρα εξυγίανσης. Το ίδιο μού είπε κι ο γιατρός μου προ ημερών.


----------



## rogne (Apr 15, 2014)

H γερμανική πρεσβεία συμφωνεί μαζί σου, nickel: http://www.amna.gr/blogview/53882/T...-ti-metafrasi-tis-anakoinosis-tis-Kagkelarias.

Προσωπικά δεν θα είχα πρόβλημα ακόμα και "πρόγραμμα ανάπτυξης και ευημερίας" να έγραφε το τηλεγράφημα του ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ: ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ είναι, ας λέει ό,τι θέλει. Όταν όμως λες πρώτα "μέτρα λιτότητας", το διορθώνεις μετά σε "πορεία εξυγίανσης" και το δικαιολογείς κιόλας με μπουρδολογίες, προφανώς θεωρείς ότι απευθύνεσαι σε ηλίθιους. Από αυτή την άποψη, και λίγα σούρνει η ανακοίνωση του ΣΜΕΔ. Εμένα τουλάχιστον μου προσβάλλουν τη νοημοσύνη (για να μην πω τίποτα χειρότερο) οι ιθύνοντες του ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ και τα αφεντικά τους.


----------



## cinoiralsax (Apr 15, 2014)

Ο λόγος που ενημερωνόμαστε για το τι λέει η Μέρκελ ή ο κάθε πολιτικός είναι για να ξέρουμε τι μας ξημερώνει, όπως πολύ καλά καταλαβαίνουμε με τα "μέτρα λιτότητας" κάτι που, ασχέτως αν συμφωνεί ή διαφωνεί κάποιος με αυτά, ξέρουμε τι είναι. Το "πορεία εξυγίανσης" δεν λέει απολύτως τίποτα. Θα μπορούσε να είναι και "μέτρα επεκτατικής δημοσιονομικής πολιτικής για την τόνωση της ζήτησης"! Αν όταν μεταφράζουμε μεταφέρουμε την εντύπωσή μας για την άποψη του ομιλητή ή του γράφοντα γι' αυτό που λέει και όχι αυτό που λέει, τι να πω! Θα μπορούσε η επίμαχη φράση να μεταφραστεί και "θα συνεχίσουμε να σας ξεζουμίζουμε, άθλια σιχαμερά σκουλήκια" και να μην είναι μεταφραστικό αμάρτημα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2014)

Η άποψή μου βασίζεται στη δική μου λογική και στις γνώσεις μου για τη μετάφραση, θεωρητικές και πρακτικές. (Αχ, η γερμανική πρεσβεία, ούτε λουλούδια δεν μου έστειλε.) 

Αν διαβάσει κάποιος τη μετάφραση που λέει «πρόγραμμα εξυγίανσης», καταλαβαίνει με ποιο πνεύμα έκανε η Μέρκελ τη δήλωση.

Αν διαβάσει «μέτρα λιτότητας» κάποιος αναγνώστης του Ριζοσπάστη που έχει ταυτίσει τη λιτότητα με το ξεζούμισμα και την εκμετάλλευση, δεν θα καταλάβει με ποιο πνεύμα έκανε η Μέρκελ τη δήλωση.

Δεν χρειάζεται μεγάλη προσπάθεια να καταλάβει κανείς ότι προσπαθώ να ερμηνεύσω την πρεμούρα κάποιου υπεύθυνου στο Πρακτορείο, του οποίου την πολιτεία (του Πρακτορείου, εννοώ) αγνοώ παντελώς. Δεν ξέρω αν έχετε προηγούμενα μαζί τους, γι’ αυτό και η συσσωρευμένη οργή, αλλά δεν θα τους έλεγα χαλκείο με κριτήριο τον συγκεκριμένο εξωραϊσμό.

Αντιλαμβάνεστε, ελπίζω, ότι δεν συζητάμε αν η λιτότητα είναι εξυγίανση (δηλαδή, καλό πράγμα) αλλά αν η Μέρκελ το είπε με αυτή τη σημασία.

Όσο για τον τόνο της ανακοίνωσης του ΣΜΕΔ, μην επηρεάζεστε από τη δική μου γνώμη. Όλα τα χρόνια της μεταπολίτευσης, ακόμα και προ κρίσης αλλά πολύ περισσότερο μετά, είχα πρόβλημα με τον τόνο της αντιπολιτευτικής κριτικής — όποια κι αν ήταν η εκάστοτε αντιπολίτευση, με ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις. Όταν όλες οι καταγγελτήριες κορόνες είναι στο ίδιο ύψος, δεν μπορεί το ακροατήριο να ξεχωρίσει το σοβαρό από το επουσιώδες. Είναι το πρόβλημα που έχω και με μεγάλο κομμάτι της όπερας.

Το συγκεκριμένο πταίσμα (αν είναι πταίσμα) δεν νομίζω να αξίζει κάτι περισσότερο από ένα μεζεδάκι του Σαραντάκου (το κάλυψε ήδη το περασμένο Σάββατο). Δεν αποκλείω να είναι χαλκείο το Πρακτορείο, αλλά τέτοια κατηγορία δεν θα τη βάσιζα στον υπερβάλλοντα ζήλο κάποιου υπαλλήλου εκεί μέσα — που εγώ επιμένω ότι βελτίωσε τη μετάφραση και δεν τη χάλκευσε, αλλά δεν απαιτώ να συμφωνήσετε μαζί μου.


----------



## rogne (Apr 15, 2014)

Ας ξαναπώ κάτι που έπεσε κάτω: καλή ή κακή, ακριβής ή ιδεολογική, η μετάφραση του ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ ούτε εμένα θα με πολυένοιαζε, αν ήταν βέβαια μία. Με νοιάζει όμως όταν αλλάζει για τόσο προφανείς λόγους (επειδή απλούστατα έπεσε χέρι) και η αλλαγή δικαιολογείται χωρίς δισταγμό με γλωσσικά επιχειρήματα της πλάκας και με επικλήσεις κιόλας "μεταφραστών" και "γερμανομαθών". Αυτό δεν είναι ούτε δημοσιογραφία ούτε μετάφραση. Είναι κοροϊδία και της αξίζει πίσσα και πούπουλα. Θες, κυρ-ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ, να λες τη λιτότητα εξυγίανση; Πιστεύεις ότι αυτό αποδίδει καλύτερα τη σκέψη της γερμανικής καγκελαρίας ή και την πραγματικότητα την ίδια; Με γεια σου με χαρά σου, δεν θα σε παρεξηγήσουμε (πολύ), θα δείξουμε (μια σχετική) κατανόηση. Μη μας λες όμως ότι είναι και σωστό επειδή "αυτό σημαίνει η λέξη" (την οποία καταφανέστατα αγνοείς και στις δύο γλώσσες), και το πιστοποιούν μάλιστα οι ανώνυμες αυθεντίες σου. Έλεος δηλαδή.


----------



## sarant (Apr 15, 2014)

Σε γενικές γραμμές συμφωνώ με τον Rogne γι' αυτό και θα ξαναγράψω για το θέμα αύριο. Ένας πολιτικός δικαιολογείται να αποφεύγει την αιχμηρή διατύπωση. Όχι όμως να λειτουργεί το ΑΠΕ σαν κυβερνητικός εκπρόσωπος. 

(Όχι τίποτε άλλο, θα μας πουν να αλλάξουμε και την Ιάτε που λέει Sparmassnahme = μέτρα λιτότητας!)


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2014)

Η δική μου απορία είναι άλλη, επειδή δεν παρακολουθώ τα πεπραγμένα του ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ:

Έχει θεσμική εξάρτηση από την εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση; (Κάτι σαν τη ΔΤ, δηλαδή.)
Έχουν διαπιστωθεί παρόμοιες επεμβάσεις κατά το παρελθόν; Ή γενικότερα αυτολογοκρισία στη μετάφραση;
Έχει ενδιαφέρον να τους παρακολουθούμε για μεζεδάκια;

(Συγγνώμη, αλλά δεν θα με πείσετε, κατά τ' άλλα, ότι το θέμα είναι σοβαρό. Και δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει να πείσετε κανέναν ότι είναι σοβαρό.)


----------



## pidyo (Apr 15, 2014)

nickel said:


> (Συγγνώμη, αλλά δεν θα με πείσετε, κατά τ' άλλα, ότι το θέμα είναι σοβαρό. Και δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει να πείσετε κανέναν ότι είναι σοβαρό.)


Σοβαρότατο μου φαίνεται. Όχι σε επίπεδο πολιτικής ίσως, αλλά δεν είναι και πολύ κομψό να προσπαθεί να δικαιολογεί τον εαυτό του ο εθνικός φορέας ενημέρωσης (ΑΕ του Δημοσίου είναι το ΑΠΕ - ΜΠΕ) με ανορθόγραφες αρλούμπες. Και δεν είναι το πρώτο σχετικό δείγμα.


----------



## Costas (Apr 16, 2014)

Εδώ λέει όχι Sparkurs αλλά Sparmaβnahmen:
The Press Project
*Με επιστολή της στον Πρόεδρο του ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ η ανταποκρίτρια στη Γερμανία αποκαλύπτει τις πιέσεις που δέχτηκε για να αλλάξει τα λόγια της Μέρκελ. Μείζον ζήτημα στο πρακτορείο ειδήσεων. Θα διαταχθεί ΕΔΕ;*
Ακολουθεί ολόκληρη η επιστολή της Φαίης Καραβίτης [sic]

Προς τον Πρόεδρο Δ.Σ. και Γεν. Διευθυντή ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ
κ. Αντώνη Σκυλλάκο

Βερολίνο, 14.4.2014

Κύριε Σκυλλάκο,

Λυπούμαι που αναγκάζομαι για μία ακόμη φορά να διαμαρτυρηθώ και επισήμως για την συμπεριφορά της Διεύθυνσης του ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ στο πρόσωπό μου.

Το απόγευμα της Παρασκευής (11.4.2014) δέχθηκα τηλεφώνημα από τον συνάδελφο Αρχισυντάκτη Ιωάννη Νάνο, ο οποίος μου μετέφερε την «δυσαρέσκεια κύκλων της κυβέρνησης» για την απόδοση ανακοίνωσης της Καγκελαρίας σε σχέση με την επίσκεψη της γερμανίδας Καγκελαρίου Α. Μέρκελ στην Αθήνα.

Κατά τους «κύκλους», ο όρος «Sparmaßnahmen», ο οποίος αναφερόταν στην ανακοίνωση, έπρεπε να αποδοθεί ως «μέτρα εξυγίανσης» και όχι «λιτότητας», όπως είχα γράψει εγώ. Αμέσως έστειλα με ηλεκτρονικό ταχυδρομείο τόσο στον κ. Νάνο όσο και στον Διευθυντή Σύνταξης Πέτρο Δημητρόπουλο το πρωτότυπο κείμενο στα γερμανικά, αλλά, ως πρώτο δείγμα, και το λήμμα των όρων από το έγκυρο ηλεκτρονικό λεξικό «Linguee», το οποίο αποδίδει όρους σε πλαίσιο πραγματικών κειμένων. Στα αγγλικά, ο όρος ήταν ξεκάθαρα «austerity measures», χωρίς αμφιβολία, δηλαδή, «μέτρα λιτότητας» και αναφερόταν μάλιστα σε κείμενα οικονομικοπολοτικά, με θέμα την Ευρωζώνη και την κρίση στην Ελλάδα.

Ουδεμία απάντηση έλαβα από κάποιον εκ των προϊσταμένων μου, για να πληροφορηθώ αργότερα ότι έχει ακολουθήσει διόρθωση, με αντικατάσταση του όρου «λιτότητα» από τον όρο «εξυγείανση». Η λέξη μάλιστα γράφτηκε στο νέο τηλεγράφημα επανειλημμένα έτσι ακριβώς, ανορθόγραφα. Το παράδοξο ωστόσο είναι ότι και το τηλεγράφημα-διόρθωση έφερε την υπογραφή μου, χωρίς καν να ενημερωθώ σχετικά, γεγονός δεοντολογικά το λιγότερο απαράδεκτο.

Χωρίς σε οποιοδήποτε στάδιο της διαδικασίας να ενημερωθώ από κάποιον συνάδελφο, την Κυριακή (13.4.2013) πληροφορήθηκα έκπληκτη ότι το ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ εξέδωσε ανακοίνωση με την οποία αιτιολογεί την διόρθωση που μετέδωσε, υποστηρίζοντας ότι «επρόκειτο περί ενός λάθους στη μετάφραση που το ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ όφειλε να διορθώσει».

Ως συντάκτρια του πρώτου τηλεγραφήματος, οφείλω λοιπόν κι εγώ να επισημάνω:

- Η διατύπωση στην ανακοίνωση της Καγκελαρίας, αναφέρει: «Ihr Besuch ist aber auch ein Signal, dass die Bundesregierung die erfolgreichen Sparmaßnahmen Griechenlands weiter unterstützen wird». Η μετάφραση του αποσπάσματος έγινε ως εξής: «Η επίσκεψή της όμως είναι και ένα μήνυμα ότι η γερμανική κυβέρνηση θα συνεχίσει να στηρίζει τα επιτυχή μέτρα λιτότητας της Ελλάδας». Η επίμαχη φράση «die erfolgreichen Sparmaßnahmen», κατά την άποψη της Διεύθυνσης του ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ, έπρεπε να μεταφραστεί ως «Μήνυμα ότι η γερμανική κυβέρνηση θα συνεχίσει να στηρίζει την πορεία εξυγείανσης στην Ελλάδα μεταφέρει η καγκελάριος Άγγελα Μέρκελ στην Αθήνα...». Στοιχειώδης γνώση της γερμανικής γλώσσας αρκεί προκειμένου να αντιληφθεί κανείς ότι η δεύτερη εκδοχή ουδεμία σχέση έχει με το γερμανικό κείμενο.

- Ως «μέτρα λιτότητας» μεταφράζει το «Sparmaßnahmen» και η γνωστή μηχανή μετάφρασης «Google Translate» (http://translate.google.com/#de/el/Sparmaßnahmen).

- Ως «austerity measures» αποδίδει τον όρο και η αγγλόφωνη υπηρεσία της Deutsche Welle, στην οποία, υποθέτω, δεν μπορεί να καταλογιστεί άγνοια του γενικότερου πλαισίου στο οποίο τοποθετείται η γερμανική κυβέρνηση (http://www.dw.de/greece-not-out-of-the-woods/a-17552774).

- Οι όροι «Sparmaßnahmen» και «Sparprogramm», οι οποίοι, για ευνόητους λόγους, απαντώνται τα τελευταία χρόνια εξαιρετικά συχνά στον γερμανικό Τύπο και σε δηλώσεις γερμανών αξιωματούχων, αποδίδονταν ως τώρα τόσο από το ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ όσο και από το σύνολο των ελληνικών ΜΜΕ ως «μέτρα λιτότητας» και «πρόγραμμα λιτότητας» αντίστοιχα. Μπορείτε να ανατρέξετε στο αρχείο σας – ενδεχομένως να χρειαστεί να εκδώσετε μερικές δεκάδες διορθώσεις. Η δε «εξυγίανση», με την οικονομική/πολιτική έννοια, αποδίδεται συνήθως στα γερμανικά ως «Sanierung» ή και «Konsolidierung».

- Σε ό,τι αφορά, τέλος, την «πλειάδα μεταφραστών και γερμανομαθών» την οποία επικαλείστε, θα με ενδιέφερε να μάθω εάν οι εν λόγω μεταφραστές και γερμανομαθείς προτίθενται να εκτεθούν και επωνύμως με την άποψή τους.

Το ζήτημα ωστόσο δεν πιστεύω ότι αφορά την ακριβή ή όχι μετάφραση μιας επίσημης ανακοίνωσης της Καγκελαρίας, καθώς η απόδοση που επιλέχθηκε αποτελεί ξεκάθαρα πολιτική επιλογή και όχι ...προσήλωση στην γλωσσική ορθότητα.

Ανησυχητικότερο είναι το γεγονός ότι για δεύτερη φορά σε διάστημα τεσσάρων μηνών – και πάντα με αφορμή ανταλλαγή επισκέψεων μεταξύ Πρωθυπουργού και Καγκελαρίου – προϊστάμενός μου στο ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ επικαλείται «δυσαρέσκεια της κυβέρνησης». Υπενθυμίζω ότι την πρώτη φορά φθάσατε στο σημείο να με απειλήσετε και εγγράφως, επειδή αρνήθηκα να μεταδώσω «είδηση» η οποία αποδείχθηκε ψευδής (βλ. Επιστολές με αρ.Πρωτ. B508 και Α530). Διερωτώμαι λοιπόν, εύλογα, εάν το ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ είναι ανεξάρτητος οργανισμός με αποστολή την έγκυρη ενημέρωση των ΜΜΕ ή μηχανισμός κυβερνητικής προπαγάνδας.

Εκφράζω λοιπόν την απογοήτευσή μου, όχι μόνο για το γεγονός της παρέμβασης αυτής καθεαυτής, αλλά και για την επιλογή της Διεύθυνσης του ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ, χωρίς καν να με ενημερώσει, να με διασύρει δημοσίως, αποδίδοντάς μου την ευθύνη για την «ανάγκη» να εκδοθεί δεύτερο τηλεγράφημα ως διόρθωση. Στην πραγματικότητα όμως ούτε αυτό θα έπρεπε να με ξαφνιάζει, καθώς η Διεύθυνση του Πρακτορείου ενάμιση χρόνο τώρα όχι μόνο δεν έχει ενδιαφερθεί να γνωρίσει τον ανταποκριτή του στο Βερολίνο, αλλά απαξιώνει να απαντήσει και σε σοβαρά υπηρεσιακά και εργασιακά ζητήματα που της έχουν τεθεί και παραμένουν άλυτα (πχ. εργασία μου επί επτά ημέρες την εβδομάδα χωρίς αμοιβή ή ρεπό επί 18 μήνες).

Κατόπιν τούτων, θα συμφωνήσετε, νομίζω, ότι οφείλω να υπερασπιστώ τόσο την επαγγελματική μου αξιοπρέπεια όσο και τα εργασιακά μου δικαιώματα. Η θέση του ανταποκριτή στο Βερολίνο, ειδικά αυτή την εποχή, είναι εξαιρετικά ευαίσθητη και απαιτητική και θα περίμενε κανείς ότι η Διεύθυνση του εθνικού Πρακτορείου Ειδήσεων θα επέλεγε, αν όχι να την κάνει ευκολότερη, τουλάχιστον να μην την υπονομεύει.

Για όλους αυτούς τους λόγους είμαι υποχρεωμένη να ενημερώσω τα συνδικαλιστικά όργανα του κλάδου.

Φαίη Ι. Καραβίτη


----------



## sarant (Apr 16, 2014)

Η ανακοίνωση της Καγκελαρίας περιέχει και τον όρο Sparkurs, στην εισαγωγή, και τον όρο Sparmassnahmen, στην πρώτη ή δεύτερη παράγραφο. Η δημοσιογράφος απέδωσε την πρόταση: Ihr Besuch ist aber auch ein Signal, dass die Bundesregierung die erfolgreichen Sparmaßnahmen Griechenlands weiter unterstützen wird.

Αυτός που ανέλαβε να τα μπαλώσει εκ μέρους του ΑΠΕ είτε επίτηδες είτε από άγνοια της γερμανικής επέλεξε να απαντήσει για την πρώτη λέξη, το Sparkurs.


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2014)

rogne said:


> Σχετικό: http://www.typologies.gr/2014/04/15/καταγγελία-ανταποκρίτριας-απε-για-λο/



Διάβασα την επιστολή από το δεύτερο κιόλας μήνυμα και ταυτίζομαι πολύ περισσότερο με την προσωπική δοκιμασία που πέρασε η μεταφράστρια λόγω του όλου κακού χειρισμού, του ότι προσπάθησαν να της φορτώσουν σαν λάθος την απόδοση με τη _λιτότητα_.



> Η δε «εξυγίανση», με την οικονομική/πολιτική έννοια, αποδίδεται συνήθως στα γερμανικά ως «Sanierung» ή και «Konsolidierung».



Αναρωτιέμαι επίσης μήπως η γερμανική πρεσβεία θα έπρεπε να ζητήσει από τη Μέρκελ να διορθώσει τη δήλωσή της γιατί έχει προκαλέσει μεγάλη αναστάτωση στους Έλληνες. Ή, τέλος πάντων, να κάνει μια διευκρινιστική δήλωση.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 16, 2014)

Ωραία όλα αυτά, αλλά η αλήθεια είναι ότι:
_μέτρα λιτότητας ≠ sparkurs ≠ austerity measures_

Ούτε _sparen_ είναι _λιτότητα_, ή _austerity_. Θα πει ακριβώς: _κάνω οικονομία/ες_. _Αποταμιεύω_. 
Πχ το βιβλιάριο τραπεζικού λογαριασμού είναι το *Sparbuch *και ο κουμπαράς το *Sparschwein*.


----------



## sarant (Apr 16, 2014)

Να το πούμε όμως και σε όλους εκείνους που το Sparmassnahme το αποδίδουν austerity measures, στην ΙΑΤΕ, στη DW και στα σώματα κειμένων, έτσι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 16, 2014)

Είσαι Γερμανός και πέφτεις οικονομικά έξω. Τι κάνεις; Γυρνάς σπίτι και ανακοινώνεις στην οικογένεια: Wir müssen sparen. Τι θα έκανες αν ήσουν Έλληνας; Γυρνάς και λες: Πρέπει να κάνουμε οικονομίες, να σφίξουμε το ζωνάρι.

Είναι ενδιαφέρον ότι στα γερμανικά το Sparen σημαίνει *και* αποταμίευση *και* εξοικονόμηση. Επομένως, πρέπει να προσέχουμε στα ελληνικά τι εννοεί ο γερμανόφωνος όταν χρησιμοποιεί το sparen.

Ορολογικά, το Sparmaßnahmen αποδίδεται ως «μέτρα λιτότητας» (παρεμπ., μόνο εμένα ενοχλεί η επίκληση του Google Translate ως μάρτυρα αξιοπιστίας;] Αντίστοιχα αποδίδονται οι πολιτικοί όροι Sparkurs, Sparpolitik κ.λπ. Τελεία ως προς αυτό. Έδειξα όμως ήδη (στο #5) ότι και η γερμανική βίκη παραπέμπει σε αυστηρότερες αποδόσεις λόγω της ασάφειας/αμφισημίας του sparen.

Επειδή εδώ είμαστε μεταφραστικό φόρουμ, χρειάζεται άραγε πολύ να καταλάβουμε ότι κάθε κοινωνία μπορεί να αποδίδει σε έναν όρο περισσότερο ή λιγότερο διαφορετικό περιεχόμενο; Όταν οι Γερμανοί έλεγαν ότι η Ελλάδα πρέπει να κάνει τις Hausaufgaben της, η συνηθέστερη μετάφραση ήταν «τα μαθήματά της». Και να φουντώνει η δημόσια οργή. Όμως δεν ήταν αυτό το νόημα. Το νόημα ήταν το κυριολεκτικό: να κάνει «τις δουλειές του σπιτιού» της, να φροντίσει τα «του οίκου της».

Συνεπώς, η μεταφράστρια δεν έχει τυπικά άδικο στην απόδοση που επέλεξε, αλλά είναι προφανές (και από τις μετέπειτα επίσημες διευκρινίσεις αλλά και από την απλή πολιτική λογική, από την οποία κάτι θα κατανοεί ως σύζυγος τέως ΥπΕξ) ότι έχασε την ουσία του πρωτότυπου κειμένου. Στη θέση της, εμείς ως μεταφραστές θα ξύναμε την κεφάλα μας και θα αναρωτιόμασταν αν είναι δυνατόν να βγαίνει αυτό το νόημα στο συγκεκριμένο περιβάλλον και τις συγκεκριμένες συνθήκες του κειμένου και θα ζητούσαμε οδηγίες, από τον συγγραφέα του κειμένου, από τον επιμελητή μας, από κάποιον -- ή θα υποβάλαμε τη μετάφρασή μας με σχόλια και παρατηρήσεις. Εγώ, τουλάχιστον, αυτό θα συμβούλευα στους συνεργάτες ή τους μαθητές μου. (Θα τους συμβούλευα, επίσης, να τεκμηριώνουν τις απόψεις τους με κάτι πιο σταθερό από το GT και τους ερανιστικούς ιστότοπους, όπου ιδίως στα ελληνογερμανικά, η προσωπική μου εμπειρία είναι ότι γίνεται το έλα να δεις.)

Και θα συμφωνήσω με τον π2 ως προς το ότι το περιστατικό έδειξε ότι το ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ είναι άλλη μία από τις προβληματικές ΑΕ του δημοσίου.

Τέλος, επειδή αναφέρθηκε κάπου, θα διαφωνήσω με την άποψη ότι «περιμένουμε από τους πολιτικούς να μας πουν τι μας περιμένει». Μπορούμε πια να καταλαβαίνουμε και μόνοι μας τι μας περιμένει. Αν ακολουθήσουμε τον *σύνδεσμο εδώ* θα διαπιστώσουμε ότι του χρόνου λήγουν ομόλογα του Δημοσίου ύψους 40 δις ευρώ. Αυτό μας περιμένει.


----------



## Costas (Apr 16, 2014)

Μήπως θα μπορούσαν να συγκεραστούν οι δύο απόψεις με ένα "μέτρα εξοικονόμησης";


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 16, 2014)

Μα δεν υπάρχουν δύο απόψεις, υπάρχουν δύο διαφορετικές οπτικές στην κατανόηση του όρου. :) Για τους Γερμανούς, παλαιόθεν (π.χ. Αντενάουερ), τα «μέτρα λιτότητας» είναι και μέτρα αυτοσυγκράτησης, εξυγίανσης, εξοικονόμησης, σταθεροποίησης, ανασυγκρότησης κ.ο.κ. Για εμάς, παλαιόθεν, τα «μέτρα λιτότητας» είναι μέτρα φτωχοποίησης, εξαθλίωσης κ.ο.κ. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, το αρχικό κείμενο έπρεπε να έχει αποφύγει τη χρήση αμφίσημου όρου (με άλλα λόγια, την αιτία για το μεταφραστικό πρόβλημα την εντοπίζω περισσότερο στην αρχική χρήση και, άρα, στην πλευρά της καγκελαρίας).


----------



## bernardina (Apr 16, 2014)

Δόκτωρ, ευχαριστούμε για την ψύχραιμη, νηφάλια και εμπεριστατωμένη αποτίμηση.


----------



## Costas (Apr 16, 2014)

Αυτό (νομίζω πως) λέω κι εγώ, Δόκτορ, ότι δηλ. επειδή ο όρος λιτότητα είναι χρωματισμένος πολύ αρνητικά και ο όρος εξυγίανση είναι μονόπλευρα θετικός ως μη έδει, μήπως ο όρος εξοικονόμηση, με τη σχετική ουδετερότητά του, ισορροπεί ανάμεσα στους δύο χρωματισμούς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 16, 2014)

Μα, ναι, Κώστα, συγγνώμη αν δεν φάνηκε από την απάντησή μου. Θα μπορούσε να είναι μια λύση και η πρότασή σου.

Όσο το σκέφτομαι και το συζητάμε, συνειδητοποιώ ότι (πέρα από τα προτεσταντικά κλπ, άλλωστε η Γερμανία είναι και καθολική) η Γερμανία εφάρμοσε Sparpolitik μετά και τους δύο παγκόσμιους πολέμους και τις μεγάλες εθνικές καταστροφικές ήττες της. Μετά τον Α'ΠΠ , η πολιτική οδήγησε στη Βαϊμάρη. Μετά τον Β'ΠΠ, υπό τον Αντενάουερ (και με εντελώς διαφορετικό διεθνές περιβάλλον) η πολιτική είχε θετική εξέλιξη και έτσι πέρασε στο συλλογικό υποσυνείδητο. Με άλλα λόγια, η μετρημένη πολιτική ήταν εκεί συνέπεια της υπαρκτής στενότητας και μιας μεγάλης εθνικής ήττας.

Αντίθετα, σε εμάς, η έννοια των μέτρων και της πολιτικής λιτότητας ήρθε σαν συνέπεια αστήρικτων επεκτατικών πολιτικών από τη δεκαετία του '80 και άρα θεωρήθηκε (και ήταν, ας μη μασάμε τα λόγια μας) απώλεια κεκτημένων --άσχετα από τον τρόπο κτήσης (μεγάλα δάνεια και trickle down economy greek style). Επομένως, είναι απόλυτα εύλογη η διαφορετική συνειδητοποίηση του ίδιου όρου από τους δύο λαούς.


----------



## sarant (Apr 16, 2014)

Νομίζω ότι η απόδοση "μέτρα εξοικονόμησης" θα μπορούσε να σταθεί.


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Στο μεταξύ, βλέπω ότι το μεζεδάκι έγινε ολόκληρη πιατέλα στο ιστολόγιο του Σαραντάκου, με τίτλο «Λιτότητα σημαίνει εξυγίανση». Εξακολουθώ να διαφωνώ στα μεταφραστικά, αλλά το ύφος προτρέπει σε νηφάλια συζήτηση και, Νίκο, σε συγχαίρω. 

Εγώ θα ήθελα να επαναλάβω τα μεταφραστικά σε πλαίσιο που με βασάνισε τη νύχτα, όταν τα πράγματα τα σκέφτεσαι πιο ξεκάθαρα. Πρώτα απ’ όλα, θα πρέπει να δουλέψουμε λιγάκι τον σωστό νομικό όρο για αυτό ακριβώς για το οποίο κατηγορούνται οι υπεύθυνοι του Πρακτορείου. Δεν έχουμε χάλκευση είδησης ή κατηγορίας, μάλλον κατηγορούνται για αλλοίωση μιας μετάφρασης (ή «βελτίωση» όπως ηπιότατα αναφέρει ο Σαραντάκος). Έστω ότι κάποιος υπεύθυνος εκεί στο ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ κατηγορείται ότι *εσκεμμένα αλλοίωσε το νόημα μιας λέξης του πρωτοτύπου*.

Η λέξη αυτή στα δίγλωσσα λεξικά αποδίδεται με την ελληνική _λιτότητα_. Τι λένε τα δικά μας λεξικά για τη συγκεκριμένη σημασία της _λιτότητας_;

ΛΚΝ: ο περιορισμός στα λίγα και απαραίτητα
Κριαράς: κατάσταση κατά την οποία όλη η οικονομική δραστηριότητα μιας χώρας υποχρεώνεται από το κράτος σε περικοπές δαπανών και μειωμένες απολαβές με στόχο την ανάκαμψη της οικονομίας
ΛΝΕΓ: μορφή οικονομικής πολιτικής, η οποία, με την επίκληση της οικονομικής ύφεσης, περιορίζει τις ανάγκες και τις λιγότερο αναγκαίες δαπάνες τού κράτους, με σκοπό τη μείωση του δημοσιονομικού ελλείμματος, τη σταθεροποίηση και την ανάκαμψη της οικονομίας

Εκεί που τα λεξικά δίνουν σημασίες μάλλον θετικές αν κρίνουμε από το σκοπό, ή βλέπουμε πολλές σελίδες του διαδικτύου να συνδυάζουν τους γερμανικούς όρους για τη λιτότητα και την εξυγίανση:
https://www.google.gr/search?q=Sparmaßnahmen+Sanierung
σε πολλές ελληνικές σελίδες θα βρούμε τη λιτότητα να συνδυάζεται με τη φτωχοποίηση:
https://www.google.gr/search?q=λιτότητα+φτωχοποίηση

Βλέπουμε δηλαδή ότι η πολιτική έχει δώσει δύο σημασίες στον όρο: μια θετική και μια αρνητική. Αν ο υπεύθυνος του Πρακτορείου σκεφτεί ότι ο όρος μπορεί να ερμηνευτεί αρνητικά και πιστεύει ότι η Καγκελάριος τον χρησιμοποίησε θετικά, εσκεμμένα επέβαλε τη θετική σημασία.

*Το γεγονός ότι κάποιοι θεωρούν ότι έγινε αλλοίωση, από μόνο του αποδεικνύει ότι καλώς έγινε η διόρθωση.*

Αν θεωρήσει κανείς ότι με την απόδοση _εξυγίανση_ υπάρχει αλλοίωση, σημαίνει ότι δέχεται (και) αρνητική σημασία στη λιτότητα. Τελικά, δηλαδή, η κατηγορία που αποδίδεται στον υπεύθυνο του Πρακτορείου είναι ότι γνώριζε ότι η Καγκελάριος χρησιμοποίησε τον όρο με την αρνητική σημασία της φτωχοποίησης και επέβαλε διόρθωση που σήμαινε το αντίθετο. Μόνο έτσι στοιχειοθετείται αλλοίωση, αλλά δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ ότι η κ. Μέρκελ χρησιμοποίησε τον όρο με αρνητική σημασία. Ως μεταφραστής πείστηκα μετά απ’ όλον αυτό τον ντόρο, ότι αλλοίωση και παραποίηση του νοήματος θα ήταν να κρατήσουν την απόδοση _λιτότητα_. Αν είχαν κρατήσει αυτή την απόδοση, είναι πιθανό ότι θα συζητούσαμε σήμερα πόσο άστοχη ήταν, τη στιγμή που άλλα εννοούν οι Γερμανοί με το _Sparmaßnahmen_ και άλλα κάποιοι από εμάς με τη _λιτότητα_. 

Αυτά ως προς τα μεταφραστικά. Τα υπόλοιπα είναι office politics, πολιτική των δημόσιων σχέσεων του Πρακτορείου, των κακών χειρισμών τους, και της αντιπολιτευτικής εκμετάλλευσης ενός μεταφραστικού μεζέ.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> παρεμπ., μόνο εμένα ενοχλεί η επίκληση του Google Translate ως μάρτυρα αξιοπιστίας;
> [...]
> Θα τους συμβούλευα, επίσης, να τεκμηριώνουν τις απόψεις τους με κάτι πιο σταθερό από το GT και τους ερανιστικούς ιστότοπους, όπου ιδίως στα ελληνογερμανικά, η προσωπική μου εμπειρία είναι ότι γίνεται το έλα να δεις.)


Όχι μόνον εσένα, και μένα με ξένισε πάρα πολύ η επίκληση του Google Translate — και μάλιστα πρώτου-πρώτου, λες κι είναι η επιτομή της μεταφραστικής εγκυρότητας. Κι επιπλέον, κάτι τέτοιο δείχνει και μια έλλειψη αντίληψης του μέσου, καθότι το GT στο ζεύγος DE-EN δίνει (πατώντας πάνω στο austerity) και τις εναλλακτικές economy measures και saving measures.


----------



## sarant (Apr 16, 2014)

Κανείς δεν επικαλέστηκε "πρώτο-πρώτο"το GT. Ο ΣΜΕΔ το αναφέρει τελευταίο και μάλιστα όχι επαινετικά, η δε δημοσιογράφος επικαλέστηκε πρώτο-πρώτο το Linguee στον προϊστάμενό της.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2014)

Δεν αναφερόμουν στον ΣΜΕΔ, αλλά μου είχε δημιουργηθεί η εντύπωση ότι το GT ήταν πολύ ψηλά στις επισημάνσεις (δηλ. μετά το «οφείλω λοιπόν κι εγώ να επισημάνω») της δημοσιογράφου.


----------



## pidyo (Apr 16, 2014)

sarant said:


> Κανείς δεν επικαλέστηκε "πρώτο-πρώτο"το GT. Ο ΣΜΕΔ το αναφέρει τελευταίο και μάλιστα όχι επαινετικά, η δε δημοσιογράφος επικαλέστηκε πρώτο-πρώτο το Linguee στον προϊστάμενό της.



Έτσι το κατάλαβα κι εγώ. «Μη μας λέτε για τους ειδικούς που συμβουλευτήκατε. Όλα τα λεξικά -διάολε, ακομη και το google translate που λέει ο λόγος- λένε...».


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2014)

Ας το επαναλάβω τότε άλλη μια φορά: Το κείμενο της δημοσιογράφου κάθε άλλο παρά τέτοια εντύπωση μου προκάλεσε σχετικά με την επίκληση του Google Translate, αλλά περνά για έργο αναφοράς. Και επιπλέον, προσέξτε το αυτό, όπως ήδη είπα το GT δίνει κι άλλες σημασίες στη γερμανική λέξη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 16, 2014)

Ας δούμε, επιτέλους :), και τι δίνει το Linguee (περιορίστηκα στα <20 ευρήματα της πρώτης σελίδας):

μέτρα λιτότητας 12x (7x από eur-lex και 5x από europarl)
μέτρα αποταμίευσης (2x από europarl)
και από 1χ (όλες από eur-lex):
μέτρα συγκράτησης δαπανών
δημοσιονομική εξυγίανση
περικοπές
εξοικονόμηση (σε συγκείμενο ενέργειας)

Ανάλογη είναι η κατανομή στα κόρπορα του glosbe. Οι αγορεύσεις στην ευρωβουλή αναφέρονται συνήθως σε μέτρα λιτότητας (είπαμε, είναι η κύρια απόδοση), υπάρχουν όμως και οι άλλες αποδόσεις. Επίσης, στα κόρπορα δεν φαίνεται ποια είναι η αρχική γλώσσα (θέλω να πω ότι αν πρόκειται για αγόρευση Έλληνα βουλευτή που καταδικάζει τα μέτρα λιτότητας, προφανώς θα μεταφραστούν Sparmaßnahmen).

Α, ναι. Και το PONS δεν είναι και το non plus ultra στα γερμανικά λεξικά ή, να το πω αλλιώς, τα online (και τα έντυπα) γερμανοελληνικά λεξικά δεν είναι εξίσου πλούσια με τα γερμανοαγγλικά. Ίσως γι' αυτό, το PONS δίνει (μόνο) Sparmaßnahme = 
μέτρο οικονομίας.

Αυτά.


----------



## rogne (Apr 16, 2014)

Συνάδελφοι, είναι σαφές ότι το ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ θα μπορούσε (θεωρητικά) να δικαιολογήσει θαυμάσια όποια απόδοση, όποιου όρου ήθελε. Απόδειξη, οι παραπάνω αναρτήσεις σας. Αλλά δυστυχώς εσείς δεν είσαστε το ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ. Αν κάτι δεν αξίζει καθόλου τον κόπο (για να θυμηθώ τον nickel από πιο πάνω), είναι κτγμ να προσπαθούμε να τους ανοίξουμε τα μάτια. Δεν χαμπαριάζουν από τέτοια. 

Αυτά και από μένα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2014)

Και τώρα που ξεμπερδέψαμε (ελπίζω) με τα φοβικά σύνδρομα, θα ήθελα να πω ότι θα συνεχίσω να αποδίδω την αγγλική _austerity_ με την ελληνική *λιτότητα* — όχι για να μη γίνεται _εξυγίανση_ ή κάτι παρόμοιο, αλλά με στόχο να σημαίνει μόνο θετικά πράγματα. Θα ήθελα, δηλαδή, να σταματήσει η μετατροπή της σε κακόσημη από κυβέρνηση και αντιπολίτευση, όταν η μια την αποφεύγει όπως ο διάβολος το λιβάνι και η άλλη τη χρησιμοποιεί σαν συνώνυμο της _φτωχοποίησης_. Η λιτότητα ήταν και πρέπει να μείνει μια θετική σημασία, με αντίθετό της τη σπατάλη και την περιττή πολυτέλεια. Η λιτότητα είναι το απέριττο, το φειδωλό, το απλό και δωρικό, το ολιγαρκές και αύταρκες, το φυσικό και ανεπιτήδευτο — όλα με τη θετική τους έννοια. Οι πολιτικές λιτότητας πρέπει να είναι συνετές πολιτικές, δίκαια εφαρμοσμένες, που θα μας απομακρύνουν από τη σπατάλη και την ασωτία, και θα μας κάνουν να αντιληφθούμε ότι πρέπει να ζούμε με όσα βγάζουμε, και ότι δεν θα βελτιώνουμε τη ζωή μας —ως κράτος ή ως ιδιώτες— με αλόγιστο δανεισμό, σε βάρος του αύριο και, ακόμα χειρότερα, των παιδιών μας. Ο μοναδικός τρόπος να κάνουμε αρνητική αυτή την έννοια πρέπει να είναι με κάποιο επίθετο όπως «μονόπλευρη». Αλλά η _λιτότητα_ θα είναι λέξη-κλειδί και για το μέλλον, στο ευρύτερο και ευρύτατο περιβάλλον, στο βαθμό που η Ευρώπη η ίδια είναι πιθανό να γίνεται φτωχότερη ή η Γη ολόκληρη δεν θα έχει να στηρίξει τη σπάταλη διαβίωσή μας. 

Μακάρι λοιπόν να μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιούμε τις λέξεις αυτές χωρίς αμφιβολία για τη σημασία τους:
Η λιτότητα είναι κάτι καλό.
Η μονόπλευρη λιτότητα είναι κακή.
Η φτωχοποίηση είναι κάτι διαφορετικό.


----------

